# Miglior Detailing: Audi S4 - 9 Year old - Mega Turnaround! its a long one!! 170+ Pics



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow! that looks stunning mate,welldone.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Stunning!!!! Simply Stunning!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Now that's a turnaround. Sweet work! 

Matt


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work on the Audi:thumb: that was a mess before, looks incredible now


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

fantastic work mate.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks people, makes it worthwhile


----------



## Taylor E92 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow.........................!!! Amazing turnaround!!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

One of the best reports I've read in a long while.

Love the car. Love the work done.. Love the unit AND the 'Migilor Detailing' painted on the walls.

Top stuff my man. :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, thanks for that Jim, that made me smile!

glad you enjoyed the read!


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome, very nice car and a great finish. I really like how you applied the 303 to the grill - what implement/applicator was that you used?

Brilliant write up as well


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

that was a large Megs Detailing swab


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Superb write up mate. One of the best that i have read as i know it takes a lot of time to do them.

I bet the owner was chuffed, youve polished many a £ into that.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

JPC said:


> that was a large Megs Detailing swab


Cheers  Will be getting some of those asap as they look like they would be handy for allot of tricky detailing jobs.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

yep, they are pretty handy.

They are on the large side though, the dodo one was worth considering also!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Top job, brings back memories of my swirly S4. Just wish the Detailer that did mine had paid as much attention as you did!!


----------



## mortyst236 (Sep 3, 2007)

Top job Jay I dont come on here has often has I used to but this was the first detail that I come to(spotting the name from mk5golfgti forum) and the heart and soul that has gone into that is awesome bud. Keep up the brilliant work.

Darren


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work bud realy good  

tom


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheers guys!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That last shot does it for me also! :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome detail - great turn around.

Really enjoy details like this....it now looks brilliant


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

cracking write up :thumb:

stunning work to a fab car, love audis.

well and truly done this car proud!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

excellent !! just wish you had takn some more pics !:lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work and a fantastic results. Nice unit you have as well.

Next time it might be better uploading you pictures 800x600 as they don't fully fit on my screen lol


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

top finish on a top car:thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic, fantastic, fantastic work, as it’s an Audi and in a similar condition to my grotty A3 I found it inspirational, makes me want to get out there and get at it. Thanks for letting us see a great piece of work :thumb: I hope the owner was suitably blown away?

Couple of questions for you:
(1) How did you correct the 'dish' behind the door handles, they always take a battering on Audi's?
(2) You tape up the the rubbing / bump strips on the doors / bodywork, how did you correct them, by hand of a 'softer' machine such as a DA?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

credit where its due fella, that is awsome work, love reading details like this.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Well done. Was the Audi paint hard as nails?

Impster


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Cracking work and lovely write up too.

Paul


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Excellent job and an awesome right up!


----------



## LC0201G (Aug 6, 2009)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW Indeed!!!! that is some stunning work 

Nice one!!!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to make this, superb work!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround awesome reflections


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Excellent work and a fantastic results. Nice unit you have as well.
> 
> Next time it might be better uploading you pictures 800x600 as they don't fully fit on my screen lol


sorry mate, ill see how they come out next time!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

clcollins said:


> Fantastic, fantastic, fantastic work, as it's an Audi and in a similar condition to my grotty A3 I found it inspirational, makes me want to get out there and get at it. Thanks for letting us see a great piece of work :thumb: I hope the owner was suitably blown away?
> 
> Couple of questions for you:
> (1) How did you correct the 'dish' behind the door handles, they always take a battering on Audi's?
> ...


I sometimes use an eraser to wedge the handle a bit further open then use a spot pad with the rotary. its quite tricky as you do not want to catch any areas surrounding with the edge of the pad or the shaft of the machine.

2. Yep, i taped up the bump strips when using a hard foam pad during the correction. I wouldnt use this combo on a bump strip though, its normally too harsh for those kind of application. your better with a softer, smaller pad. i consider these seperate areas to the panel. Rather than an addition to the panel, if your with me? So i have a completely difference approach with them than the panel they are on.

Hope this helps rather than confuses!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice turnaround!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely top work mate :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

oh my! i thought you'd suddenly jumped to waxing!

looks like wax curing in some of the pics of bad swirls...lol


well done:thumb: ... car looks ace and well stealthy on those wheels


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks mate!


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

amazing work and a great write up really enjoyed reading and always learning


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent transformation - looks amazing - top job :thumb:


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Reminds me of my 1.8T Quattro sport I had 3 years ago. Really is an awesome colour when clean. Pity I knew bu^^er all about detailing when I had it, although I managed to keep it reasonable. The owner should hold onto that for as long as he can, I don't think any of the A4 since then have looked as good (maybe I'm a bit biased) !!!










Cheers


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for that mate. I wish I could have got some sunshine shots like that, but of course it threw it down all week!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice work there mate. 

Nice unit too!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The kind of detail I enjoy seeing - car that desparately needs it, and a detailer taking the time to go through the process and really show the results achieved. Top work, great write up, very well done


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Ditto Dave - I loved the write up Jay. Top work!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fantastic work Jay that looked like a though one.Car looks stunning.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

...........Now thats a proper write up!!

Nice results mate and some really great photography skills.

:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Incredible job fella, really great write up showing nice 50/50 and the process shots we all like to see.

Again well done :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys, as per photography skills, ive still got a lot to learn! im always getting frustrated with my pics!


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

amazing turnaround!!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work, a proper detail and turnaround.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate 

Baz


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic mate, thats some turnaround, hope the owner appreciates it.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice work indeed and an excellent in-depth write up...i can appreciate the work that went into both :thumb:


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Fantastic work :thumb:

Stunning colour as well :argie:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks and yes it was a stunning colour. It came in looking so mundane but the flake in the paint was stunning when finished


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice write up, a brilliant improvement


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

what a turn around that looks miles better, and alot of the process was described which i thought was great and really helpfull for novices like myself, so thank you


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

Almost missed this great turnaround!

Great work!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice detail and a great in depth write up also.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Really appreciate the work on this one. I have a 11 year old S4 sat outside waiting for me to tackle (by machine at least) that I have been putting off for what seems like forever. This shows me what can be achieved with some work.


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

This looks like a detailing guide more than a work's presentation. Great work, great resutls.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, helping new members getting an idea what it's all about it's a great thing and I'm glad I can assist in that way also


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

You've certainly raised the bar with your write up an most importantly your work , simply awesome work !

I've found working on older vehicles that are a bit worse for wear brings alot more satisfaction when to bring them back to their former glory ...


Cheers
John


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!

Bn a member on here for 3 years or so - until today never posted, just looked at stuff. Now want to up the anti and learn and try things - work like this is what I can only aspire to - last pic is WOW!!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm glad I could bring out of hiding


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - what a transformation and write up. Inspiring stuff..! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

this car sold last week for quite a bit more than expected due to the detail! nice to know


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Brilliant....i love this section of the forum its inspiring!!!!


----------

